# Yay Dan Brown!



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

Everybody loves Dan Brown and his crazy skillz!

In all seriousness, I've never been any good on the pogo-stick so Kudos to him.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 12, 2009)

I know that he's not really into cubing, but he really should start learn 2 look OLL and PLL...


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> he really should start learn 2 look OLL and PLL...


 +1


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I know that he's not really into cubing, but he really should start learn 2 look OLL and PLL...



or buy a can of CRC


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Everybody loves Dan Brown and his crazy skillz!



Until they learn how to solve a cube. Then Dan Brown stops being so cool.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody loves Dan Brown and his crazy skillz!
> ...



Very true.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Or untill the presidential election


----------



## elcarc (Oct 12, 2009)

dan brown stoped being cool when you were able to solve sub 40


----------



## piemaster (Oct 12, 2009)

He stopped being cool after dinner.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 12, 2009)

I sense some sarcasm in Musli4brekkies post not everyone noticed


----------



## elcarc (Oct 12, 2009)

but im horrible at pogo stick too so, i dont think id be able to solve on one.

this video will be cool until next week


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

elcarc said:


> but im horrible at pogo stick too so, i dont think id be able to solve on one.
> 
> this video will be cool until next week



This video will be cool until Youtube front-pages Breandon's winning average...

Oh wait.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 13, 2009)

I was given a pogo stick for my birthday when I was about 9 or 10. I was hopeless at it and have never tried it again. Dan Brown did create an an now annual event where the pogo stick and the people who do fancy tricks on it are seen and encouraged.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 13, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I know that he's not really into cubing, but he really should start learn 2 look OLL and PLL...


Or a real beginners method...


----------

